# Got an x man wingy magnetic skewb but...



## fani (Jun 15, 2022)

OK basically it is a really really good skewb and I totally recommend it...

1) easy turning
2) helpful shape
3 )no spring noise
4) magnets: perfect strength
5) it doesnt have a crazy price (around 15$ or smth)
6) nice cornercutting

A PERFECT SKEWB!

but after some time playing with it the pieces popped out. didnt give much attention 'cause pops usually happen but after some mins the pieces popped out again ( I wasnt even that hard on it or smth.. ) and again. I have this skewb for like 3 days and it popped like 7-10 times! I dont think that thats normal.. Does it happens with your x man wingy skewb too or is it only me?


----------



## Garf (Jun 15, 2022)

fani said:


> OK basically it is a really really good skewb and I totally recommend it...
> 
> 1) easy turning
> 2) helpful shape
> ...


Just tension the puzzle a bit.


----------

